# Growling when moved?



## chiforme (Sep 28, 2005)

Honey was sleeping sleeping on my lap last night and I needed to get up, when I moved her she was very growly...what does that mean, and what should I do about it? She has never growled at me before, but my hubby said she also growled at him once when he moved her while she was sleeping.:?


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

My dogs do that when I go to get in bed ill move them so i can lay down they will growl and try to get back in the spot before I lay down at first it worried me but after it happend a bunch I just got over it i dont think its much to worry about she just was comfy in your lap.


----------



## Tinksmama (May 23, 2006)

doggie's trying to tell you who's boss...and you don't move the boss. If you want to be the boss,not doggie, then you have to use discipline and training for this... as in" No!" when he growls, and "good boy!" when you can move him without growling...


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Just like people some dogs don't like be woken up while they're sleeping all nice and comfy and cozy. That's all. However, you shouldn't let that get to you. Simply proceed with your normal course of action, and if the growling gets out of hand, just say, "no!" in a firm and low voice. Sometimes, my baby even snaps at me, but obviously this is not acceptable, so make sure you get this under control because it could cause problems later down the road. Good luck!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Both of my chi's do that. Max, my oldest growls at anyone who tries to move him over in bed, so I just kind of scoot him with my body when I get in bed (he always lays in my spot of the bed). Pedro, my young 'un gets growly and snappy, so I entice him with a tiny treat. That helps!


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Your dog is being dominant towards you and your husband. Do not let this go on. Show her you're the boss. When she growls, next time, look her in the eyes and say "no" in a very firm voice, louder than usual. Then put her on the floor, tell her to go away (loud, firm voice) and ignore her (if she doesn't go away with her tail between her legs, you're not firm enough and she's not impressed at all. Make her go away by moving towards her, hand raised in the direction you want her to go). Then, for a good while, at least until she doesn't do it anymore, make sure you wake her up as often as possible and show her she can't growl at you. She should stop doing it. Everytime she wants to growl at you for something she doesn't like, make sure you repeat the situation as much as possible. Good work!


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

i too have the same problem with Tofu. i never did know what to do. we all thought that he was being grouchy b/c we moved him and he just have to get over it. sometime i would say he's PMS'ing


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Tucker went through this. I pretty much did as Helen suggested. The addtional reaction I started giving was a "what is that?" in a stern voice and look on my face. Then I'd continue with whatever I was doing that caused the growl as if it wasn't going to continue. That worked better than the no and putting him down, I think because he's a very timid dog and it was a little too much..but the point was I still let him know it wasn't acceptable and wasn't going to stop me from moving, or whatever else it was the caused him to growl.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

My chloe does this when someone has disturbed her sleeping. I think that's why she doesn't like to sleep in a big pile with the rest of them. She's too much of a princess to be bothered by anyone  I usually just tell her to knock it off. She isn't dominant in any other way so it doesn't bother me really.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Just like everyone else said- Carl went through this phase also. He'd start to growl when I'd try to pick him up, but an old member "foxywench" told me to just continue and pick him up- if I showed fear or just stopped, he would learn that growling would keep me away!! 
So I would just continue to pick him up, and after a few times he stopped growling and just let me pick him up!!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

i love my cheese said:


> My chloe does this when someone has disturbed her sleeping. I think that's why she doesn't like to sleep in a big pile with the rest of them. She's too much of a princess to be bothered by anyone  I usually just tell her to knock it off. She isn't dominant in any other way so it doesn't bother me really.


You described Tucker's sleeping habit perfectly. He loves cuddling with me (he doesn't sleep in my bed but has napped there) on the couch but he will NOT let Jasper near him when its sleeping or napping time. Just last night I was shocked that their behinds were touching on the couch! 

At night when we go to bed its hilarious cause EVERY night Jassy has to dig around and get comfy and TRY to lay near Tuck and every night Tuck has to growl this little low warning growl for like 5mins till they work it out... I don't think i can get to sleep without it anymore! LOL


----------



## chiforme (Sep 28, 2005)

Tucker-N-Jasper said:


> You described Tucker's sleeping habit perfectly. He loves cuddling with me (he doesn't sleep in my bed but has napped there) on the couch but he will NOT let Jasper near him when its sleeping or napping time. Just last night I was shocked that their behinds were touching on the couch!
> 
> At night when we go to bed its hilarious cause EVERY night Jassy has to dig around and get comfy and TRY to lay near Tuck and every night Tuck has to growl this little low warning growl for like 5mins till they work it out... I don't think i can get to sleep without it anymore! LOL


That is too funny!!! :laughing2:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hiya,

Scruffy often growls when I move him when he is in a deep sleep, I know it's not a dominance thing as he never follows through with a bite or anything, he is a real softy. It's just to tell me he doesn't want to be disturbed, I know I can be grouchy if I am awoken from a deep sleep lol.

If your baby just growls but that's it (no other aggression shown) then I wouldn't be too worried about it, they can't tell you to leave them alone in our language


----------



## MollyChi (Sep 30, 2005)

I think this is common. All the dogs I have had have done this when sleeping. I wouldn't let it bother you.


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

lecohen said:


> If your baby just growls but that's it (no other aggression shown) then I wouldn't be too worried about it, they can't tell you to leave them alone in our language


I respect your opinion but I don't agree. Even though your dog is not biting you, he is still growling, which means he is acting as higher up in the hierarchy than you are. Think about wolves and the dominant alpha male and female. Never in a million years would a wolf growl at the alpha male or female if they made him move. He would simply get away. Your dog may be small, but his instincts are still those of an animal. We tend to treat our animals as people but they are not. I have had many many dogs, and none has ever done this to me. I always made sure I was the boss, not them. Just my opinion.


----------



## Tinksmama (May 23, 2006)

Sidech said:


> I respect your opinion but I don't agree. Even though your dog is not biting you, he is still growling, which means he is acting as higher up in the hierarchy than you are. Think about wolves and the dominant alpha male and female. Never in a million years would a wolf growl at the alpha male or female if they made him move. He would simply get away. Your dog may be small, but his instincts are still those of an animal. We tend to treat our animals as people but they are not. I have had many many dogs, and none has ever done this to me. I always made sure I was the boss, not them. Just my opinion.


Agreed- the growl is a small way of giving you the finger...as in,"this is my couch,what the **** are you doing trying to move me?" but in dogs,they don't speak, so first comes the growl, then if it escalates, a bite- so don't ignore it. Just keep doing it, and praise for no growl, a stern "no" when he does...it should go away-


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

I disagree, my dog is the most placid and gentle creature ever and has NEVER EVER shown any aggression towards anyone and I think that the growl should be kept in perspective, it's just like a moan and that is nothing!

I know that many others have agreed with this and said the same as me that it's no big deal.

There is no point in over-reacting with disciplining a growl of discomfort! Sometimes a growl is just a growl!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Katie 18 said:


> Just like everyone else said- Carl went through this phase also. He'd start to growl when I'd try to pick him up, but an old member "foxywench" told me to just continue and pick him up- if I showed fear or just stopped, he would learn that growling would keep me away!!
> So I would just continue to pick him up, and after a few times he stopped growling and just let me pick him up!!


Katie, that is what I did with Buford too, and it worked like a charm. I just instinctively reasoned that I wouldn't have a dog that intimidated me and that I'm the boss so he might just as well get used that right now.

There have been times with other behaviors that I have put him down with a "go away I'm not going to play with a mean puppy" and then totally ignored him. Best be believing that would get the ugly behavior stopped pronto!


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

mylo too makes this weird quiet growly noise, when he is sleeping and i go over to him and speak to him (in the baby voice) hes like " grr grr" really quiet as if to say "piss off mom im sleeping" its funny when he does it lol


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

lol mylo is too cute! 
Piper does this when she's sleeping and we move her. She doesn't even open her eyes and her muscles don't tense at all, she stays all limp and just lets out a low little growl. We just move her where we want anyway. But I actually thing it's funny and kind of cute, of course I don't let her know it...she's such a princess....but she has never gotten her way by grumbling she knows my husband and I are boss and is actually very submissive to us normally. She just likes us to know that she didn't want to be moved. lol


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

jlcase said:


> lol mylo is too cute!
> Piper does this when she's sleeping and we move her. She doesn't even open her eyes and her muscles don't tense at all, she stays all limp and just lets out a low little growl. We just move her where we want anyway. But I actually thing it's funny and kind of cute, of course I don't let her know it...she's such a princess....but she has never gotten her way by grumbling she knows my husband and I are boss and is actually very submissive to us normally. She just likes us to know that she didn't want to be moved. lol


That's exactly how Scruffy is and how we react to it, we don't see it as a cause for concern.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Katie 18 said:


> Just like everyone else said- Carl went through this phase also. He'd start to growl when I'd try to pick him up, but an old member "foxywench" told me to just continue and pick him up- if I showed fear or just stopped, he would learn that growling would keep me away!!
> So I would just continue to pick him up, and after a few times he stopped growling and just let me pick him up!!


I totally agree. You can't show any signs of fear. If you do, then your baby will growl at you each time, but just try not to be scared of getting snapped at and go for it. I've been doing this with my baby too. I'll just pick her up and ignore the fact that she's growling. I've gotten a few bites here and there, but I just say, "NO!" and proceed as normal. By no means do I just leave her in her spot. If I want to pick her up, she gets picked up because I'm the leader. It's important to establish your role as leader early on.


----------

